# Finally finished my router table (long with lots pics)



## cd (19 Mar 2006)

Well its been nearly 3 months in the making but I've got a router table at last. Thanks to all of you who helped me out with the questions along the way.
It started out with a sheet of 18mm MDF cut to sizes, rabbets cut in with my cheapie router.
First pic with the main bits glued and screwed together





Next to put shelves in and start the electrics





A test fit of the top, bought in the Rutlands xmas sale. I was going to make my own, but by the time I'd bought laminate, T track and an insert it wasn't much more expensive to let someone else do that bit  




I wanted to make sure I could move it around the workshop so 2 castors and 2 feet were added.





Next some sanding filling screw holes and a coat of undercoat.




After a couple of coats of off white eggshell it was time to think about dust extraction. Some 40mm waste pipe into the router box and a bit of an old hoover pipe for attaching to the fence later.










I now needed to use it to finish it, but I didn't want to drill the nice new router insert to fit my cheapie old router. A £1.99 plastic chopping board from Tesco was a good substitute and I could at last use my table. Even if it was only half finished  




Next to cover all that mdf edge on the front. I had some bits of mahogany left over from recycling an old fire surround. just needed gluing up and pinning on.





Two drawers and the doors next. These were painted MDF edged in more mahogany. I'm afraid I forgot to take pictures here as I was doing this bit in the odd half hour here and there.

Next came the new router to but in it, I went for the Triton as it would spend all of its time in the table and while i've only has it a couple of weeks I have to say its outstanding.

Well it still needs some oil on the mahogany its not perfect, the observant will have spotted that I drilled for the door pull in the wrong place on one of the doors , but overall I'm very happy with it.





and from the top





Now I just have to make something with it  

cd


----------



## PowerTool (19 Mar 2006)

Thanks for that - have recently been thinking about building one myself,so found it very informative.

Andrew (who's off to price up router table tops..  )


----------



## UKTony (19 Mar 2006)

CD


That looks great...love the improvisation with the chopping board 8)


----------



## gwaithcoed (19 Mar 2006)

Excellent result cd, love the pictures. What projects have you got planned for it ??

Alan.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mar 2006)

Lovely job cd. You should be rightly proud of a very nice router table.

Now just watch your fingers :wink:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (20 Mar 2006)

Hi CD

Well done, it looks really good. You've obviously put a lot of thought into the router table.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Mar 2006)

That looks great, cd, and very helpful WIP pictures.

Paul


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Mar 2006)

CD,

It looks good and you will find it a great tool and your efforts well rewarded in the pleasure your get from using it..


----------



## Mcluma (20 Mar 2006)

Impressive


----------



## beejay (20 Mar 2006)

very nice job there CD. let us know how good the dust extraction is after the test drive.
Also, how easy it to access the various router controls when its in the cabinet, or do you simply lift the router and plate out from the table.
beejay

http://community.webshots.com/user/eunos9


----------



## dedee (20 Mar 2006)

CD,
That's a nice looking set up. How tall is it?

Andy


----------



## Woodmagnet (20 Mar 2006)

Good work CD.


----------



## Shadowfax (20 Mar 2006)

CD
Looks good. Worth all the effort and fun at the same time. I hope it gives you plenty of successful project time.

SF


----------



## Neomorph (20 Mar 2006)

CD where did you buy your NVR switch from and how much did it cost (I'm looking for one myself).


----------



## cd (20 Mar 2006)

Thanks all for you comments,
This is the first time I've use a router _wrong way up_ and its soo much easier I wish I'd made one a few years ago.
So far all I've done is a few test cuts and made some featherboards and sled for the T slot.



beejay":1gpfysrw said:


> let us know how good the dust extraction is after the test drive.
> Also, how easy it to access the various router controls when its in the cabinet, or do you simply lift the router and plate out from the table.



Ive got it connected to a shop vac and the above table extraction is good. Below the table I do get some sawdust remaining but not too much and at least its there and not all over the workshop :lol: 
The Triton is dead easy to use with the plunge spring removed just twist the handle and up it goes, it raises stright through the table so bit change is very easy.



> That's a nice looking set up. How tall is it?


Its a bit taller than most plans I saw about 4" higher than waist height cant remember exact measurments but I'll check when I get a chance. It matches the table saw height so i can use it as a run off table if I need.




> CD where did you buy your NVR switch from and how much did it cost (I'm looking for one myself).


£15 plus postage from the bay, I did look for a link but can't find it I bought it about 4 months ago.

First real project will probably be a small table to go at the end of the sofa to put drinks on with a shelf for magazines and the laptop underneath, if I can design it with the 408 remaining sketchup trial minutes  


cd


----------



## George_N (21 Mar 2006)

That's a nice looking table CD. I built my router table from the plan in _Woodworking with the Router_ by Bill Hylton, which is similar to yours. I put mine on 4 locking castors for mobility because I have a single garage size workshop. For my fence I used the design on the Wealden website by Ron Fox, and that is where I have had problems. The fence has two sliding cheeks so that you can effectively have zero clearance around the cutter. The fence is made of 18 mm MDF but I problems with the cheeks not staying flat. I haven't laminated them as described by Ron Fox but I thought that MDF was more stable than that. Anyone else experienced similar problems?

cheers

George


----------



## colinc (21 Mar 2006)

George, I'm currently making the same table. Have built the carcase and am half way through making eight drawers for it - I decided I didn't want the bit drawers in the book so am making ply box drawers with planted on fronts. 

I bought a unilift, allen key operated chuck and a dw625 to go in it, so the wallet's taken a beating but I'm sure it will be worth it. 

I'm interested in the fence design too - I have a fancy to make something with built in adjustment but haven't found too many designs available. I don't feel that I can justify the incra yet but am making the top big enough. Have ordered pat warners book which may have some ideas - have you seen this, it's perhaps a bit over the top, but looks interesting: 
http://www.patwarner.com/routerfence.html

colin


----------



## George_N (21 Mar 2006)

colinc":2yap1m7y said:


> have you seen this, it's perhaps a bit over the top, but looks interesting:
> http://www.patwarner.com/routerfence.html
> 
> colin



Colin, It does look a bit OTT but I bet it is straight and flat...any idea what it costs, I couldn't see a price from the link you posted. It doesn't really matter anyway as I'll keep working at mine until I'm happy with it. 

cheers

George


----------



## dedee (21 Mar 2006)

George, from the link 3rd para from the bottom
_Price: 425$ + 40$ for boxing (double), insurance, tax and freight, (UPS Ground). Price includes an hour of free instruction if the user can travel to Escondido, California. Email for more information and ordering instructions.
_

Free instruction thrown in as well? :lol: 

Andy


----------



## George_N (21 Mar 2006)

dedee":3195onzx said:


> George, from the link 3rd para from the bottom
> _Price: 425$ + 40$ for boxing (double), insurance, tax and freight, (UPS Ground). Price includes an hour of free instruction if the user can travel to Escondido, California. Email for more information and ordering instructions.
> _
> 
> ...



The old eyesight must be going or maybe my brain just didn't want to see the price. Never mind the free instruction, at that price I'd want the guy to come and do the work for me.

cheers

George


----------



## colinc (21 Mar 2006)

Having been driven in from the cold I was browsing some old magazines and found an article in GWW 155 by Steve Maskery describing a fine adjust fence. Looks a bit more workmanlike and more within my capabilities than the one I mentioned. Has anyone made one? 

regards, Colin


----------



## devonwoody (30 Mar 2006)

CD,

I'm very concerned about your router table, isn't the router in the wrong orientation. you have it fitted upside down  

Super job and hope it gives you many pleasant hours.


----------



## cd (30 Mar 2006)

devonwoody":215kdme5 said:


> CD,
> 
> I'm very concerned about your router table, isn't the router in the wrong orientation. you have it fitted upside down
> 
> Super job and hope it gives you many pleasant hours.



I try to only take pics when the w/shop is reasonably tidy which is not very often so when I took that one I was still waiting for the fixing screws.
I does work much better though now its upside down :lol: 

cd


----------



## colinc (2 Apr 2006)

George_N":2mxkvskx said:


> colinc":2mxkvskx said:
> 
> 
> > have you seen this, it's perhaps a bit over the top, but looks interesting:
> ...



I joined the Fine Woodworking subscription service and got the article that way. It's actually not so complicated and looks very practical. The idea of a subscription website is new to me but there is a lot available there as discussed in this thread https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=9275&highlight=fine+woodworking

Colin


----------

